
Ask HN: If you are to start a project today, what would be your stack? - anilshanbhag
I had this legacy app with a mesh of jquery, boostrap and php. Moved things to use django a year ago. Recently moved the frontend to use Vue.js. While moving things, I am always confronted on what is the &#x27;current&#x27; way of doing things. Was curious to know what people would use if they started today.
======
SuperPaintMan
Golang, Postgres, Bootstrap + whatever JS I can hack into it abusing the hell
out of template/html.

Seems all that verbose error handling and static typing leads to writing
fairly bulletproof code. Have a 5k sloc codebase that doesn't seem to blow up
in prod. Parts of it run on a linux server doing fairly CRUDy things, a cross
compiled windows client handles the application logic, a virtual filesystem
bundles all my assets into the executable and net/http serves it all via
localhost.

------
tropo
Since I build things to last...

I'd pick something that hasn't changed much in popularity for a couple
decades. If this has to be a web app, then plain C on the server and plain
unadorned javascript on the client, but only to the extent that actual code is
required at all. If this doesn't have to be a web app, obviously ditch the
javascript.

It also performs well and has more build-time error checking than the typical
stack.

------
karmakaze

      Front: Elm
      Back:  Elixir/Phoenix
      Store: PostgreSQL

------
savethefuture
Golang, Vuejs, Redis, and Mysql

